# Getting back into "Dating"?



## Becyboo__x

Right.. iv been single really since i was 16 weeks pregnant when i got left for someone else... iv had relationships since but they wasn't what id call a proper relationship they lasted a min of a month! :dohh: (there choice)

But i really want to meet someone everyone tells me .. "It will happen in time don't look for someone just wait and hell come" and that means nothing to me if i don't do anything i won't find no-one is interested in me since iv had my son :nope: .. Im even on a dating site to try help me iv met like 1 guy off it and he was nice and everything except he left me for his ex even though after she didnt want him .. which is charming .. but i was going to meet another guy off there and hes 6 years older then me.. im opting for older guys now i just feel guys near my age aren't wanting a kid they just want a girlfriend.. 

I don't know what to do really im finding it hard to even meet people i have little confidence really im trying to just build it up and go for things.. but im just fed up of being on my own all the time not having any friends cause they all went uni or basically vanished off the earth when i got pregnant .. typical so i literally don't have many friends and i have no man in my life i just feel lost.. all i ever wanted was a family and even that back fired on me :shrug: 

Is anyone else finding it hard to meet someone? 
I just want to feel loved again and for mason to have the guy there even as a dad figure just would be perfect.​


----------



## imaginary8x

I know how you feel.:hugs:

Hope that helps. xD I'm not good with words.


----------



## BeautifulD

Awwww hun, I know how you feel... My ex hubby and I split over 7 years ago now and like you I have had a few relationships the longest lasted a 2 years on and off.... I'm on my own again now and I hate it at times but mostly I do like it, I like to be able to come and go as I please and not have to think about anyone else but its taken me a lot of years to get this way.... I tend to be a dating disaster too which doesn't help... I too have and continue to use dating sites but word of warning be very careful when using this way to meet people, im sure I don't have to tell you that there are some mentals out there... most of which I have met LOL.... 

I had a date on tuesday night and it was horrific :rofl: so I give up for now!


----------



## lal

Hang in there - I'm going on a year (had baby in December), it wouldn't be nearly so difficult if his dad hadn't already moved on (several times...). But I have some single mom friends, and we are making plans to do things together with and without the babies, and that really helps. See if you can find 1 or 2 single moms to man-bash/eat/babytalk with - I don't know if you guys have meetup.com but there are single parent groups on there, or start your own. Like this website, being around people in the same situation reeeeally helps. And good guys are out there, I absolutely believe that. We just had to meet the bad ones first to know what to look for :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

I have a few mum friends too.. but we never can go out without the kids we usually go places with all the kids.. i just can't afford to go out alot and since having mason i just went off booze so i can't even have a night in town :dohh: .. without feeling im out of place lol! .. i just feel lost im not going to be big headed but before i had mason i was hardly ever single.. but since having mason its like im a :mamafy: or something :rofl: 

im ment to be meeting someone whos nearly 26 tomorrow with mason he lives near my mum so it will all go fine.. im 19.. its the biggest age gap iv had yet but age isnt a big deal to me my limit is usually around 26 though but he seems nice and everything.. just nothing goes right so something won't be right with things .. and he might be different to how i imagined .. :shrug: i think i don't have any confidence with these things, i have a feeling hes really like full on as he don't stop talking to me.. iv got him on facebook so i know hes no weirdo lol! but i know theres some strange blokes lerking on these dating sites! ...

I had the hospital today aswell.. for patch tests and now my back is covered in tape i can't take it off till saturday night :dohh: theyve told me i can't bath or anything :dohh: thats another reason im thinking to put tomorrow off .. 

xx


----------



## littlekitten8

It is horrible I know hun. And I know it sounds trite. But it really is best to wait and see who comes along. I've done the whole dating site thing and look where it landed me. Single mum after getting out of an abusive relationship. Then met someone else on a dating site and after 4 months of living together he decided he didnt want the responsibility any more and upped and left. There are some nice guys out there but please please be careful. Good luck x


----------



## Becyboo__x

I think im too worried to meet someone online its a good idea but i know iv got to be careful how many weirdos there might be or strange people, i wouldnt go online if i had other ways of meeting people but theres no other way :( people in clubs just ususally want 1 thing and i barely go now anyway id rather spend time with mason then do it lol .. iv been talking to this guy for abit hes like nearly 27 .. he doesn't look his age though and he seems decent enough, was ment to meet him today but i was not well this morning couldnt even go shopping with my mum :( was gutted but ment to be seeing him next week sometime now still abit nervous about meeting him for first time so far iv not met anyone off dating sites that arent who they say they are or theyve not treated me badly as much sept for 1 i met and he was really nice but his ex started getting involved even though they have been split for over a yr and they have a 2yr old together.. but still :shrug: but he went back to her then she didnt want him :rofl: .. nice way to say she was jealous i guess.. 

x


----------

